# Dethleffs Advantage



## 103210 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

We have yet to purchase a motorhome and are currently looking around at the different makes/models. We would like a coachbuilt , 6 berth fixed rear double bed with a garage and have got our list down to 3;

Burstner Levanto A 640 G
Knaus Sport Traveller 700DG
Dethleffs Advantage A 6971 DB

Does anyone own a Advantage or have any advice?

Regards,

Claire & Matt


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

we bought a A6971 two weeks ago we had a knaus before that ....and find that the knaus was better built with quality fittings and construction, but as the dethleffs is only 2 weeks old we will have to put up with it for a while . take your time and make the right discision


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

we have the Knaus Sport Traveller 605DKG (same except for bunks at the back) - we are well pleased with the quality. Solid and well made and thoughtfully designed. Feeling of space and lots of light inside, which we didn't find in some other vans when we were looking. PM if you want any info. Went to Germany to collect it and saved a lot over UK prices


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

I have had a Dethleffs Advantage A6971SG from new, it is now 3 years old, have had no problems with it and am very pleased with it. If you want to know anything else pm me.


----------



## 111231 (Apr 9, 2008)

Have you looked at the Dethleff Globetrotter XXL? OK it's big I know but superb value and quality for the money. Just traded our old Autotrail in for our "retirement" model and we're over the moon with it


----------



## alan6242horse (Jan 31, 2017)

*6 berth motorhome*

Hi we have the dethleffs advantage 6971db what would you like to know?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

alan6242horse said:


> Hi we have the dethleffs advantage 6971db what would you like to know?


My goodness, this thread started 10 years ago, I think he would have found out all he wanted to know by now Alan:grin2:

Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But it was good of you to offer!! ;-)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it was, Doris behave yourself, or we'll bring back the ........


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes it was, Doris behave yourself, or we'll bring back the ........


Well I don´t know where this poor boy has been looking, that thread must be about 5,000 pages back.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

He's just joined Jan - takes a while to work things out and know to look at the date on a post as well as the topic ;-)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not joined/subscribed yet, so he mustn´t waste his 5 free posts.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Not joined/subscribed yet, so he mustn´t waste his 5 free posts.


Even more reason to be welcoming!!:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

alan6242horse said:


> Hi we have the dethleffs advantage 6971db what would you like to know?


They are right of course Alan. 
Welcome to the forum.
You will soon get to know me >
Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

;-)


----------

